# If you can stay home: STAY HOME



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

Covid is in the USA and spreading. 

The government will soon have to restrict freedoms and movement to prevent the rapid spread. 

If the disease spreads too quickly then the healthcare system will be overrun (basically a guarantee if no effective cure put into place). 

Don’t go outside around others and expose yourself! It’s not about YOU. YOU might be just fine. How about the people you could spread it to? How will they fare?

In the 80’s My Father used to have to decide who got dialysis and who’d be left with no treatment to die. There simply weren’t enough dialysis machines. 

Thats where we are headed 100%. Don’t be careless with the lives of your fellow human beings. 

Every person who enters an overcrowded hospital will be evaluated and ranked:
Who gets treatment and who doesn’t. 

There simply arent enough hospital beds. 

I damn sure am not going To end up in the hospital (if I can help it!) and rob some old man or lady of life giving care. 

Exposing yourself to the virus indirectly or directly affects the lives of others. 

STAY THE **** HOME IF YOU CAN. 

If you still don’t get it you will in less than two weeks time. Shit hasn’t even begun to get crazy.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Look at Italy. It's happening. :32 (6):


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 13, 2020)

There you go being selfless again Jin.  And realistic too ........ sheesh.


----------



## Elivo (Mar 13, 2020)

I know the media is making a very big thing over this, but from what ive seen most people who end up with this crap do not need to be admitted to the hospital.
The older and those who already have health issues to begin with are the ones most at risk from ending up seriously sick.

That being said, Jin does have a very valid point, if you dont NEED to go to some crowded area then dont.  There is no way to prevent this thing from spreading at this point, but you can still take steps to protect yourself and family.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

Elivo said:


> I know the media is making a very big thing over this, but from what ive seen most people who end up with this crap do not need to be admitted to the hospital.
> The older and those who already have health issues to begin with are the ones most at risk from ending up seriously sick.
> 
> That being said, Jin does have a very valid point, if you dont NEED to go to some crowded area then dont.  There is no way to prevent this thing from spreading at this point, but you can still take steps to protect yourself and family.



I sincerely hope it stays manageable for you guys. I’m certainly hoping for the best but I expect you’ll be under pressure soon enough. 

Would you please keep us updated? 

You are OUR guy on the front lines.


----------



## German89 (Mar 13, 2020)

Saskatchewan made a vaccine, no?


----------



## Beserker (Mar 13, 2020)

I practiced social distancing long before this ever came about.  People are disgusting!

Clear your damn pm’s Jin lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

Beserker said:


> I practiced social distancing long before this ever came about.  People are disgusting!
> 
> Clear your damn pm’s Jin lol



I’m 100% with you dude. Pandemics are like my wet dream. “Oh, sorry, we aren’t excepting visitors”. “You know what? We can’t make it.”


pm cleared.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 13, 2020)

Beserker said:


> I practiced social distancing long before this ever came about.  People are disgusting!
> 
> Clear your damn pm’s Jin lol



Absolutely. I did it years ago also. Eventually they stop inviting you


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> Saskatchewan made a vaccine, no?



Not sure, first I heard.

The USA has a Flu season every year, different strains, not much like the Corona virus, but maybe somewhat alike as to the vaccines we humans develop.  The people who make the vaccines know roughly when those "regular" Flus will hit, and they can guess which strain each year from Flu that has already hit parts of the world it usually hits earlier.

AND THEY STILL GET IT WRONG, AT LEAST PARTIALLY WRONG, EACH YEAR.  Most years, the vaccine is said to be effective, sort of, but never real close to 100% effective.  Play the odds; its still worth getting, just not a guarantee you won't get the "regular" Flu.

THIS time, Corona ambushed the world back in December, it is different from all those regular Flus, a vaccine may take a while to be developed, it may be rushed by immense political pressure, what is finally released may be great, or not so great, and it may be manufactured a little at a time.  Right now, tests for Corona are available in some countries and not in others.  There are some in the USA, but not enough.  Vaccine availability may be like that, when it does get "invented."


----------



## Viduus (Mar 13, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Not sure, first I heard.
> 
> The USA has a Flu season every year, different strains, not much like the Corona virus, but maybe somewhat alike as to the vaccines we humans develop.  The people who make the vaccines know roughly when those "regular" Flus will hit, and they can guess which strain each year from Flu that has already hit parts of the world it usually hits earlier.
> 
> ...



There’s two places in Israel and a handful of US companies that are moving on to phase one vaccine testing.

The first one announced was “cool” because the company developed the vaccine completely based on the genome sequence published by the Chinese. A live virus wasn’t available so this would be one of the first vaccines created completely by computer.

The US military is doing live hunan trials with a treatment drug based on the Ebola/sars/Mers work.

The US military is doing animal testing with a vaccine.

Who knows what China and Russia have come up with that the US isn’t talking about in the media.

id day we’re 6 months out from a viable vaccine if everyone keeps the pressure up. Likely this pandemic will dry up during the summer and return next winter. Ideally we have it ready by then.

also, the flu vaccine is useless because you’re trying to inoculate against whole families of viruses by guessing which strains will be the most popular. Hint: the one that nobody is immune to is the one that’ll spread the most... ie obviously one not in the vaccine.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 13, 2020)

The only public place I go regularly is my gym and restaurants ... JIN are you suggesting stopping these type of activities ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 13, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> The only public place I go regularly is my gym and restaurants ... JIN are you suggesting stopping these type of activities ...



I meant to ask the Bros a similar question - are ye not going to the gym fer now?

I'm on the road with work, stuck in a small apartment complex with a fook-all "gym" but its better than nothin and no one here seems to use it.

Just down the road though is a larger gym - think its an LA Fitness type but more than I've got in the apartment - and I'm 'tinkin I should avoid it.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> The only public place I go regularly is my gym and restaurants ... JIN are you suggesting stopping these type of activities ...



Restaurants are off the “menu” for me. Way too much exposure risk. 

I have a home gym. Stopping going to the gym is a real sacrifice.  

It’s a personal decision. But it will be made for you shortly anyway. 

Do you have people in your life who are elderly or have compromised immune systems? If you do and you will have contact with them then I’d definitely stop going to the gym.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Every infectious disease expert thst I've heard speak about vaccines say that if absolutely everything goes right, that they make the perfect decisions at every turn, it's still a year minimum before a vaccine is viable.

They also say to look at other diseases that they've been trying to come up with vaccines for for years, and still haven't...Sars, Mers, Ebola, other Corona viruses, etc...

They say that it just doesn't work like that, that there's no vaccine in sight right now.


----------



## DF (Mar 13, 2020)

I will probably still be hitting the gym.  At least until they don't let me.  I was in yesterday & it was pretty busy.  I've always wiped down the equipment after I've used it & yesterday even wiped the bars down.  I have always washed my hands before leaving & have always avoided touching/scratching my face while there.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Every infectious disease expert thst I've heard speak about vaccines say that if absolutely everything goes right, that they make the perfect decisions at every turn, it's still a year minimum before a vaccine is viable.
> 
> They also say to look at other diseases that they've been trying to come up with vaccines for for years, and still haven't...Sars, Mers, Ebola, other Corona viruses, etc...
> 
> They say that it just doesn't work like that, that there's no vaccine in sight right now.



China is starting a trial in April with a vaccine ... they are also running close to 300 trials currently on different medications to combat coronavirus ... obviously they have no FDA ... but we're going to know a great deal more by the end of march if medications like remdesivir and medications used for HIV and hepatitis c are effect with this disease ...

There are 2 differences to consider with this disease from other outbreaks ... #1 there have been other coronaviruses like mers and SARS in the past ... yes this one is different but there has been much effort put into combating them ... #2 China is 2 to 3 month ahead of the rest of the world so as advances are made there the rest of the world will benefit ...


----------



## German89 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah I'm get the royal fukk you as I work in a hotel..

Everyones fukkin canceling. Oh well. Better time in the gym.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm not going to the gym at all.  all personal training cancelled until further notice.


----------



## white ape (Mar 13, 2020)

My gym is screening people as they walk in the door. Wish they would have started that two weeks ago! Grocery stores are empty with lines around the store. This is in Denver. The main issue that I see is that assholes won't stay home while they are sick. They will go out and spread the disease.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 13, 2020)

I won’t miss a workout


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah. I am still going to the gym. Went to the store. Gonna get gas in a bit. 

Give it to me...the sooner the better. Ready to get it over with. Yawn.


----------



## white ape (Mar 13, 2020)

take your fish oils and vitamin D. you will be fine


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 13, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> The only public place I go regularly is my gym and restaurants ... JIN are you suggesting stopping these type of activities ...



I would absolutely stop going to any public gym! Yes stay home only go out if you absolutely have to. 

Do bodyweight workouts or use whatever equipment you have at home.

Keep your nasty kids home because they will absolutely bring that shit home with them if you dont. All kids are nasty by the way not just yours!

And for god sakes wash your hands and keep them off your face! Lets keep this virus at bay if at all possible!


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 13, 2020)

i have two gym memberships, one is a bigger commercial gym close to me that i go to when im busy or want to go tanning as they have tanning beds. ill probably stop going to this one as it is always busy. the other is a decent sized locally owned gym that's about a 25 minute drive . if i go there around 9 or 10am there is usually only a few other people in there so ill quit dragging ass when i wake up and go this route in the meantime.


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 13, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> I would absolutely stop going to any public gym! Yes stay home only go out if you absolutely have to.
> 
> Do bodyweight workouts or use whatever equipment you have at home.
> 
> ...



i would buy a bowflex if i had room. the newer ones are very underrated. with the upgraded tension sytem i believe you can get up to 400ish pounds of resistance which is plenty for pressing, rowing, or squatting with it.


----------



## DNW (Mar 13, 2020)

My wife and I celebrate our 10 yr anniversary next weekend.  I had booked fancy hotel in san Antonio's riverwalk and mother in law was going to watch kids at house.  Just canceled it last night. I'm not afraid of dying from this virus but dont want to further spread it either. There are ppl that it can/has killed.

It's just a date.  We can celebrate our marriage anytime. Until then we'll just go down to the Winchester, have a cold pint, and wait for all this to blow over.


----------



## Elivo (Mar 14, 2020)

As of now at the hospital i work we have not had any cases of it so far, but have had a couple possible that turned out negative.  They canceled schools in some areas and pretty much all school sporting and social events for pretty much the rest of the year.

it is going to get worse before it gets any better, BUT , its still not a reason to panic and freak out, dont flood your ER cause you have a case of the sniffles or a cough. Its allergy season and the flu is still out and around too and the symptoms can be pretty damn close to covid 19.


If you have health problems be extra cautious, if you have elderly family members they need to be cautious.  Most younger and healthy people end up fine and dont need to be in the hospital. 



and for FAKS sake quit buying out all the damn toilet paper!!!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 14, 2020)

Company I work for told us to stay home and work for a few weeks. I WFH 2+ days a week anyways, support 300 firewalls all over the world, so it doesn't matter where I sit.
The gym I go to (2 to 3 days a week) near work has a 50% Asian population (the gym does), many of them old, crusty and coughing. (Old mill town with huge Asian population). (Lowell, MA).

" In 2010, the ethnic diversity of the city 49.3% Non-Hispanic White, 20.2% Asian American".

I notice they cough and spit all over the place. Gladly stay home and use my home gym every day, heavenly to me...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2020)

Thats a nice home gym, Rot. Time to quarantine dem GAINZ!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2020)

Home gyms without Arnold on the wall is a disgrace. Haha nice going Rot.  Wish I could.


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2020)

Don’t be a dick. Stay at home if you can.


----------



## German89 (Mar 17, 2020)

I need chores to do


----------



## DNW (Mar 20, 2020)

Its inevitable that my gym is going to close.  I mean hell, my wife had to close her retail store for a min 2 weeks (tx).  So I went online to buy the bowflex select-a-weight dumbell set.  Sold out and shipping in 3 months. Guess Im not the only smart guy.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

so much for staying home!


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2020)

By order of the Peaky Blinders!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pvEWOBAzHf4


----------



## white ape (Apr 1, 2020)

I read this morning that Trump is extending his social distancing recommendations to the end of July. Also that the White House is predicting a “best case scenario” of 240,000 deaths in the US. Said it would be well over a million if we don’t practice social distancing. Not sure where they get these numbers from....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 1, 2020)

i agree gin i work for a flooring company and i sell product and installation and there was an order two days ago to stay home unless groceries or drs...and i still have people walking up to my door with their whole family...80 to 5 trying to coming my show room...i just dont get it...the ignorance in the world is making this problem last longer and spread faster...its climbing in record amounts and the skeptics say it just cause they are testing now...so what...who care how it got here or ur opinion on whats best..ur not the cdc...ur just an ignorant know it all...im so disgusted with most of society these days .....i know im ranting but it amazing how ignorant the majority of the population is...people just dont realize the more you go out the more the 2 week clock resets...everyone wants to talk about being tired of being locked down well if you actually listened it would start to end but until then the clock will just keep resetting. im glad i still have my job but it really is not essential at all...no reason some one has to put a new floor down in this...its a remodel nothing more..so im endangering me my family my 72 yr old co worker....and my company doesnt care either we have signs up that we are open for online orders and for pro pick up only but we still serve the public..corporate is just trying to save its ass..every major city will be like New York before the end of april in my opinion...i know Baltimore will be ....dc is spreading it like a plague...and all my product comes from thee....its only going to get worse...wont even start to get better till July if were lucky


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 1, 2020)

I work in a grocery store so not going to happen for me.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> I work in a grocery store so not going to happen for me.



Thank you for your service!


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Thank you for your service!



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



You too! Didn’t you see that vid I posted in chat about the truck drivers?


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> You too! Didn’t you see that vid I posted in chat about the truck drivers?



No, I missed it. Been kind of busy lately, and had an issue yesterday.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> No, I missed it. Been kind of busy lately, and had an issue yesterday.



Hero truckdrivers. Thank you too!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K0N1JIjBbjQ


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 2, 2020)

Just got bad news, a little over 25% my co workers have been sent home due to exposure to covid cases we now have 7 confirmed cases where I work and several pending results but have symptoms.  so I’ll be pulling 16 hour shifts for the next 4 days and my day’s off got canceled. At least the overtime is coming in. Sent my girls over to my mother in law since they are able to stay home and I am not. 
these are strange times for sure 

for those in the medical field, first responders, food workers, truckers and any others I missed. Thanks for all that you do. I’m right there with you (first responder) stay safe and remember you are appreciated! We’ll get though this. And to those staying at home and following safe practice thank you too


----------



## white ape (Apr 2, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Just got bad news, a little over 25% my co workers have been sent home due to exposure to covid cases we now have 7 confirmed cases where I work and several pending results but have symptoms.  so I’ll be pulling 16 hour shifts for the next 4 days and my day’s off got canceled. At least the overtime is coming in. Sent my girls over to my mother in law since they are able to stay home and I am not.
> these are strange times for sure
> 
> for those in the medical field, first responders, food workers, truckers and any others I missed. Thanks for all that you do. I’m right there with you (first responder) stay safe and remember you are appreciated! We’ll get though this. And to those staying at home and following safe practice thank you too



dang man. Stay safe out there. Good luck!


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 2, 2020)

white ape said:


> dang man. Stay safe out there. Good luck!



thanks bro, you as well!


----------



## German89 (Apr 22, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_SiN5xH7pJ/?igshid=1822kvj1dda9l


----------



## chandy (Apr 22, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_SiN5xH7pJ/?igshid=1822kvj1dda9l



how to sum up all of the stupidity going around lately in 3 minutes


----------



## German89 (Apr 22, 2020)

chandy said:


> how to sum up all of the stupidity going around lately in 3 minutes



Brilliant right?


----------



## Nilzar (Apr 23, 2020)

I try and and stay home.. only go to the store once a week.. masked up..


----------

